# Drop Ceiling.....To Crown, or not to Crown



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gents, I was talking with some of you a while back in regards to doing a box beam ceiling with crown molding everywhere before..........

To be honest, I am fed up and tired. I was the basement done, and I am tired of losing my weekends. So, that being said, I am going to go with a drop ceiling with designer panels from Ceilume. I am going to go with the panels on the bar side of my basement, however I am curious as to if I am going to use crown molding with rope lighting around that entire side or not.

Haven't seen a ton of pictures with crown molding under a drop ceiling, however I hear some love it and some hate it.

Anyone have any suggestions on how I can dress things up a bit? Im not looking for a full coffered look or anything like that anymore, but would like to break it up with maybe a beam or two and some crown.

Your thoughts?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I can not imagine a crown moulding on a dropped ceiling. There would not be any way to attach it at the ceiling and would leave gaps where the supports were.
A small cove moulding might work.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Crown might look pretty out of place.
Inside quarter round?


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I can not imagine a crown moulding on a dropped ceiling. There would not be any way to attach it at the ceiling and would leave gaps where the supports were.
> A small cove moulding might work.


The way I saw it was with a backing material behind it, to nail the crown in the middle. It sat down about an inch or so, and then the rope light was ran behind it.

Like this, I actually think I like them better without the lighting.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Drop+ceiling+with+crown+molding&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&tbnid=NT11NgWBxD2AtM:&imgrefurl=http://suspend-it-drop-ceiling.gob.cc/designer-drop-ceiling-tiles/&docid=Tov2CAYntqsJDM&imgurl=http://suspend-it-drop-ceiling.gob.cc/images/designer-drop-ceiling-tiles-3.jpg&w=504&h=508&ei=_D5ET7CUJ4eftweNu_yDAw&zoom=1


----------



## jojoroberts (Apr 1, 2012)

That pic looks pretty good for a dropped ceiling, clean and simple lines


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

If you make it look like the pic, it will look good.


----------

